# Flex Lewis 1 week out



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just found this vid


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

flex is a beast!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Ive noticed him taking a peek at Tom and James' threads over the past few weeks.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

legs are phenominal,

sooo wish i was going to this show.

going to be amazing!

hopefully be plenty pics!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

his legs look sick!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

He looks great, and has done well to bring his upper body up, but to me it is still too small for his Platz like legs.

I think both James and Tom have better overall physiques.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

flex is an animal, totally inspirational


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

good use of downwards light and shadows there!

very good physique none the less

not sure if its a winner this year, but he is only young.....


----------



## 2manytoyz (Jul 25, 2006)

Amazing to have a bulid at that age.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bring it on.


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

its gonna b extremly close at the british


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the guy said it all with ****ing hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Always been a huge fan of his since i saw him guest pose at 04 grand pre.

Only thing that looks to be lacking is his back.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Bring it on.


Indeed Tom.

I think the phrase you are looking for is 'lets fcuking av it'

Flex looks good and I wish him well for 5 days time.

I have trained at the gym this clip was shot in. Think of spit and saw dust, then think 4 times as bad and you are some way to knowing how hardcore this place is. Good vibe, no toilets. You have to go under the concrete stairs as you exit the buliding...Nice.

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Bring it on.


I just love this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

You **** better get some pictures or a video up.

Paul has a new youtube type video thing he is working on.

I would love for someone to upload to that.

I dont know Flex but I do know Tom.:love:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Overall he isn't as sharp as our two beasts!AMAZING physique though. This will be a BATTLE to say the least. May the best freak win.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

after seeing that ide agree with nytol

as an overal package he may get beat

if i was in the others shoes that wouldnt have stirred me too much ;-)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

James I wish everyone well for the weekend.

I'd hate to beat someone only to have them say that they were off etc.

Thats not being cocky because we are all training to win. I know that You and Flex want everyone in the class to be in the best shape of their life. Winning against people who are in awesome condition is a much better feeling than having a walkover.

This show has been talked up so much that we'd all better be in awesome condition otherwise we'll get lynched lol.

So yeah I hope that You and Flex and Barney and Dan Jumaa and Paul Jenkins and everyone else is absolutely spot on. Going to make the victory for whoever wins all that much sweeter.

But like I've said before I dont know how anyone at all can make predictions on the winner in any class as until you see people stood next to each other there's no comparison.

Certainly anyone in my gym or on this board who said to me its in the bag gets told straight that predictions can only be made on show day once the action has started.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> James I wish everyone well for the weekend.
> 
> I'd hate to beat someone only to have them say that they were off etc.
> 
> ...


something i always say....good post


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

tom very true mate, no-one can pick a winner until your all compared togehter, side by side!

but one thing is for sure, for all the audience seeing all you guys on stage will be an awsome site!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

should hopefully be a good show as i am going as a spectator and hope to see you all in the best shapes that you have been in!

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Overall he isn't as sharp as our two beasts!AMAZING physique though. This will be a BATTLE to say the least. May the best freak win.


Makes my heart proud.....................


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> James I wish everyone well for the weekend.
> 
> I'd hate to beat someone only to have them say that they were off etc.
> 
> ...


Man, you got my respect for that post mate.

What a champ you are Tom............

Man, I wish I could be there....................

Would someone please snap some pictures with a good camera here?

Video's?

This is a big contest.....................


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ive been lucky to be in contact with Flex throught the year and espically during his prep..yes he has kept a low profile put thats what he needed to do to go to those dark places to bring the best Flex Lewis on stage which i know he will. Its going to be an amazing lineup and im gutted i cant be part of it...so let the best man win and good luck to you all.

Fivos


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Finally we see Flex!!! & ready as allways!!!

Glad im a middle weight!!

There are alot of qualily guys in the u90 who could win it on the day... its all about who has nailed it on the day!!!

Wade


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Yea you are right Wade its going to be superb and good luck to you as well..just think if i had time i may have been with you on stage!:lift:

Fivos


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Major wide angle lens needed at this show. 

Are video cameras allowed so I can capture a bit for Hackskii and any others who won't be going, or do they get confiscated at the door?

Oh and good luck to everyone too.


----------



## Kevin1436114510 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think Tom has nailed it on the head, I think this class is going to be so close, to make predictions at this stage is impossible to make without seeing all the competitors next to each other on stage. It's all going to come down to these last few days of conditioning and who nails it on the day.

Good luck to all the guys in this class it's going to be a hell of a close fight and a shame only one will win!

I to feel like Tom when competiting, I'd rather compete in a class of top conditioned athletes than have a walk over.

P.s Tom - I don't think you need to worry about being lynched this year mate! I think all you guys are going to be in awesome condition on Sunday as its going to be so close for those top placings this year.

Bring it on!

Kev Norris


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Kevin said:


> I think Tom has nailed it on the head, *I think this class is going to be so close, to make predictions at this stage is impossible to make without seeing all the competitors next to each other on stage. *
> 
> Kev Norris





Kevin said:


> (to James L)
> 
> I have a bet on with the guys at my gym that your be the one who walks away with the pro card this year, and well deserved imo. A real true professional and great ambassdor for our sport.
> 
> ...


Kev you obviously have a short memory:rolleyes:


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

Should be an absolute belter! Looking forward to pics and vids


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i wont be able to make it but cant wait to see the pics!!! good luck lads


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Worlds toughest job 2007: Judging the Light heavyweight class at the UKBFF British.

I don't envy them one smidge.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

who is in the heavys then this time??


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Heavys: (which should be another very good class)

Zac Khan

David Titterton

Serge Camerou

Darren Ball

Stuart Core

Pat Warner

plus others i have forgotten.

The light heavys is going to be awesome.

I think Flex is a little less thick in the torso than James and Tom but he has a superb shape and a very small waist and about 10 inch grooves in his quads! (not saying James and Tom havent) ; its going to be one seriously tough class to judge.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Kev you obviously have a short memory:rolleyes:


Ouchmg:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Heavys: (which should be another very good class)
> 
> Zac Khan
> 
> ...


yea but his chest isnt as good as toms

and james has freaky delts n arms........ tbc:rolleyes:


----------



## Kevin1436114510 (Feb 3, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Kev you obviously have a short memory:rolleyes:


Four days of carb depleting has that effect on you!!!! I'm so looking forward to my carb loading this week.

I do have a bet on that James will win the class but I think it could be anybodies for the taking on the day.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I saw some pics of Stuart Core today

260lbs and depletd and he still looks very good.

Heavyweights shaping up nicely as well.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Believe me Flex will be ready as for his back its thick and detailed...for me he has no weakness and his stage presentation is second to non..he has made major improvements since last year...yes he has kept a low profile but sometimes thats what you need. Take me for instance 06 and 07 I look like 2 different bodybuilders years apart. Flex will be difficult to beat..whoever brings it on the day is what counts. Dont forget about Barney like Flex he has also kept a low profile and if he continues to make the improvements ive seen then he also will be a force.

May the best man win let the battle begin...bickering wont do nothing you are all great bodybuilders...who have done British Bodybuiding proud..

Fivos


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

looks good but not unbeatable tom/james let him have it!!!! lol


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Slightly off-topic but salient question nonetheless guys....

There are 5 or 6 top notch physiques in the u90s and a good few in the over 90s, plus Wade in the u80s and a guy in the 70s who looks awesome as well who all look absolutely superb and on any given day could be worthy class winners or overall winners.

How do they compare to the US bodybuilders on the amateur scene also chasing pro cards?

Is there much in it? Either way?

The perception is usually that the Americans are ahead but is that really the case? I can't imagine many looking better at amateur level than the likes of the British lads.

Ta.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I dont think there is much difference to be honest, just the US has a much more depth of good bodybuilders. Some years the winners of the classes at the British would place very highly in the US other years, when the winners are weaker, they would place some way down the field.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would say that the yanks are ahead of our guys although you do have the odd exceptions....

I have no doubt that Flex on the day will be ready to go up against the others in his class, flex has some strong bodyparts and some weak ones if i am being honest although he has brought up his upper body from last year he has also brought up his legs so really just looks like a bigger version of last year.

The issue Flex has to deal with is that both Tom and James are very close to having a more complete package and this is very hard to overcome.

just remember though guys their can only be one winner but it is better to get beat in a top class line up than to win in a poor lineup....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I dont think that the US guys are ahead they just have a bigger gene pool so the top 6 at the nationals are all what we would see as clear class winners here.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it is a numbers thing, they have more gyms and more guys doing it.

But harder to find the goodies if you know what I mean.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

usa have more than 10 times the population of the uk

your bound to find a few more sticking out with those stats

wasn't dorian mr olympia ;-) say no more !!!


----------



## _GM_ (Sep 6, 2007)

he looks really good

but i agree that his legs over power his upper body


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> usa have more than 10 times the population of the uk
> 
> your bound to find a few more sticking out with those stats
> 
> wasn't dorian mr olympia ;-) say no more !!!


Not quite, don't think there are 600 million people in the US


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jjb1 said:


> usa have more than 10 times the population of the uk
> 
> your bound to find a few more sticking out with those stats
> 
> wasn't dorian mr olympia ;-) say no more !!!


Heeeee heeee, You are so right my man............

Touche' on the Dorian...............................

It is his turn....................


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I personally think that all the guys competing are in excellent shape and just hope that after i have been training a few years that i am in as good shape as all these guys!

Alls i can say is i don't think it matters if your from the USA,UK,Canada where ever its who ever wants it the most and has put the most into it because if you really want something bad enough, more than anyone else no matter what it is, you will get it

That even goes for this cause the person who has put that little bit extra in the gym or in the diet or where ever then that will be the person who wins!


----------

